# علشان خاطر صحة عينيكم (أحموها من شاشة  الكومبيوتر)



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة لكم:

 :download:
 
 هذه التمارين نصح بها أحد أطباء العيون. وهي جديرة بأن يمارسها كل واحد منا ممن يقضي الساعات الطوال فوق مكتب، محدقا في شاشة الحاسوب. وهو أطلق عليها اسم 20-20-20. 
 *
 الخطوة الأولى:-*
 كلما مرت عشرون دقيقة من النظر المستمر على شاشة الجهاز أدر رأسك عنه وركز النظر على أي شيء يبعد عنك عشرين قدما (6 أمتار). فهذا يغيّر البعد البؤري لعدسة العين. وهو شيء واجب للعين المجهدة. 
 
* الخطوة الثانية:-*
 أغمض العينين وافتحهما بتتابع سريع لمدة عشرين مرة متتالية، وذلك لترطيبهما. 
 
 *الخطوة الثالثة:-*
 حسب اتساع الوقت لديك قم بالمشي عشرين خطوة، بعد كل عشرين دقيقة من الجلوس في وضع واحد. فهذا التمرين يساعد على تنشيط الدورة الدموية لكامل الجسم. ​


----------



## mera* (22 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

mera* قال:


> ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك


*
 أذكرونا فى صلواتكم*
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2010)

*
*
*هي فعلا معلومات مهمه بس لازم نضل متذكرينها عشان نعملها ههههههه*


*شكرا على المعلومات والنصائح*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات والتنبيه*
*فعلا الكمبيوتر مؤزي جداا للعين*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> *
> *هي فعلا معلومات مهمه بس لازم نضل متذكرينها عشان نعملها ههههههه*
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات والتنبيه*
> *فعلا الكمبيوتر مؤزي جداا للعين*
> *الرب يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك على النصائح

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

